# Porsche Replica Wheels, Where to buy?



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have been searching and cant seem to find anywhere that sells Porsche replica wheels, the lobster claws to be more specific. I am trying to find them in the 18" size but am having zero luck. Any body got any sources or have some used ones?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nobody?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Be cool and get the oem ones 

I know that they are 19s, but they still look great.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

18" Boxter/Cayman S might be the closest you'll find. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porsche-Cayman-or-Boxster-S-18-OEM-Front-Wheels-/400313311592?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item5d34886168&vxp=mtr


----------

